# The Joint Russian/United States ISS Program and the Ukraine Invasion



## FastTrax (Mar 5, 2022)

www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/main/index.html

https://spotthestation.nasa.gov

www.uphere.space/satellites/25544

https://video.ibm.com/channel/iss-hdev-payload

www.isstracker.pl

www.mks-online.ru/iss-online/

www.facebook.com/ISS

www.twitter.com/Space_Station?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor

www.instagram.com/isslivenow/?hl=en


__
		https://nasa.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F139058870124

www.tiktok.com/discover/international-space-station?lang=en

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/international-space-station.html

www.gettyimages.com/photos/international-space-station

www.pinterest.com/pin/57420963969478074/

www.thehill.com/opinion/international/595458-is-our-space-partnership-with-russia-immune-from-earthly-conflicts

www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2022/02/russia-ukraine-international-space-station/622939/

www.twitter.com/Astro_Advocate/status/1496912342059257866

www.twitter.com/planet4589/status/1497440537984516098?s=21

www.twitter.com/drogozin/status/461167801835991040

https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation...-spacewalks-while-conducting-cancer-research/

www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/03/01/space-station-nasa-russia/

www.nbcnews.com/storyline/ukraine-crisis/trampoline-space-russian-official-tells-nasa-take-a-flying-leap-n92616

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2022/0...ooperation-war-ukraine-university-of-chicago/

www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/space-station-russia-dispute-1.6371901

www.spacewatch.global/2018/06/dmitry-rogozin-appointed-new-head-of-roscosmos/

www.nato.int/cps/en/natohq/topics_111767.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Space_Station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roscosmos

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmitry_Rogozin

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2022_Russian_invasion_of_Ukraine


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 5, 2022)

2010: The Year We Make Contact "Declaration Of War Scene"

www.imdb.com/title/tt0086837/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010:_The_Year_We_Make_Contact


----------

